# what jobs make 50k-60k?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

In my current field, the only way I'd make that is if I go into management but I'm not management material. I've been looking at nursing and dietician. The latter is something I can get into but it is a lot of years of school. Anyone know of, or at
At in, a career that will bring in an income of 50k 60k a year?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

druglord


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Finance/Accounting.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

imho who cares, work to live, don't live to work


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I guess the question needs to be asked; why do you want to earn that kind of money in the first place ?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

My mom makes a little above 50k and so did my dad before he retired.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> I guess the question needs to be asked; why do you want to earn that kind of money in the first place ?


Elementary Paper Ninja:

Typical Bills AFTER Taxes:

AT&T Cell 30.00month 360year
Cable/internet 74.00month 888year
Water/Sewer 50.00month 600year
Trash 60.00month 720year
Electricity70.00month 840year
Home Gas 70.00month 840year
Property Tax 173.64month 2083.69year
Home Insurance 101.75month 1221.00year
Low Typical Mortgage 1000.00month 12000year
Car Gas, Maint, Park 280.00month 3360year
Typical car insurance 55.00month 660year
Sum 1964.39month 23572.69year

Does not INCLUDE FOOD AND DAILY SUPPLIES!!!!!!
Food and supplies estimates cheap ~ $100 per week -> $1200 per year.

Before tax would be about $35,000 needed to live a relative minimal decent lifestyle.

In other words, at minimum someone needs to make about $40,000.

Even to consider saving any money, you need to make $50k - $60k and you still might not be able to make it in a relatively big city.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

cavemanslaststand said:


> Elementary Paper Ninja:
> 
> Typical Bills AFTER Taxes:
> 
> ...


Caveman, I haven't seen you in a while  ! I guess the point I was making is that if he's in a good line of work atm, and earning a decent wage is it all worth it. But I guess this is coming from someone who's not too money oriented in the first place.

*edit - how did you get banned  ?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I would have thought most industries could earn you that much if you worked your way through the ranks, it doesn't seem like a lot?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Caveman, I haven't seen you in a while  ! I guess the point I was making is that if he's in a good line of work atm, and earning a decent wage is it all worth it. But I guess this is coming from someone who's not too money oriented in the first place.
> 
> *edit - how did you get banned  ?


Baned*


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

A full-time job in most regions will get you that much if you're a registered nurse. Engineering is another option. My uncle is a chef at a mid-tier restaurant and is in that tax bracket as well. Other medical professions, like cardiology perfusion, would yield you at least that much I would think.

Oh and if you delve into the Oil and Gas industry or skilled trades, you'll rake in much more than that... but the former may be a bit of a boom-and-bust thing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.payscale.com/college-salary-report-2013/majors-that-pay-you-back

http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes_nat.htm


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Charmander said:


> Baned*


lol, I see now. He removed his user pic as well - very convincing.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nursing gets you that much in my area.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think nurses make over $90,000 in the SF bay area.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I think nurses make over $90,000 in the SF bay area.


Yes. But cost of living is a lot more. Also it's really hard to get jobs as a new nurse. People have been waiting for more than a year to get hired. :no


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Charmander said:


> Baned*


:lol I made that mistake before too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> Yes. But cost of living is a lot more. Also it's really hard to get jobs as a new nurse. People have been waiting for more than a year to get hired. :no


Yeah, rent is real high. Most everything else is about the same I think. But if you are okay with living in apartments.... I have been hearing about how new nurses have to move to bum*****, Iowa to get their first job. Places no one wants to live.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, rent is real high. Most everything else is about the same I think. But if you are okay with living in apartments.... I have been hearing about how new nurses have to move to bum*****, Iowa to get their first job. Places no one wants to live.


Yep. People don't understand that the "nursing shortage" is a shortage of EXPERIENCED nurses. Not new grads, those are a dime a dozen. I'd recommend people save themselves the time and money and do something else. I'm back in school for my Masters/Doctorate because things are only getting worse for basic bedside nursing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> Yep. People don't understand that the "nursing shortage" is a shortage of EXPERIENCED nurses. Not new grads, those are a dime a dozen. I'd recommend people save themselves the time and money and do something else. I'm back in school for my Masters/Doctorate because things are only getting worse for basic bedside nursing.


Oh, I thought with a BS in nursing and a year or two of experience you'd be set.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think nurses make over $90,000 in the SF bay area.


 Nurses in France start at 15k euros a year, on average... after 20 years of experience they'll end up at 26k tops.

90k is something only a surgeon would earn.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Oh, I thought with a BS in nursing and a year or two of experience you'd be set.


Yeah, back in 1998. Meh, healthcare. :no


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

If not for the social stigma, I would have gone to plumber school. Those guys make crazy money and schooling is so much less rigorous..


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

DubnRun said:


> druglord


i used to make 2 grand a week sellin dope


----------



## cliffclavin (May 21, 2013)

Engineers make 75k and up.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

50K isn't really that much for someone with a college degree. Looking at that site I see that even someone in theology should have $50k in mid career pay.


komorikun said:


> http://www.payscale.com/college-salary-report-2013/majors-that-pay-you-back
> 
> [URL="http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes_nat.htm"]http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes_nat.htm


Heck - even a food service manager makes that much. I got uo to nearly that in pay and overtime and free food when I managed a government food service operation. About 40k in base pay then another 3k in overtime and I must have saved several thousand a year in food costs by eating free at work.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies all.


Paper Samurai said:


> I guess the question needs to be asked; why do you want to earn that kind of money in the first place ?


For a better life.


galacticsenator said:


> My mom makes a little above 50k and so did my dad before he retired.


Doing what? 


AussiePea said:


> I would have thought most industries could earn you that much if you worked your way through the ranks, it doesn't seem like a lot?


I don't want to work my way through the ranks. I've been a manager before. It's not for me.


komorikun said:


> http://www.payscale.com/college-salary-report-2013/majors-that-pay-you-back
> 
> http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes_nat.htm


Thanks for the links.


scarpia said:


> 50K isn't really that much for someone with a college degree. Looking at that site I see that even someone in theology should have $50k in mid career pay.
> 
> Heck - even a food service manager makes that much. I got uo to nearly that in pay and overtime and free food when I managed a government food service operation. About 40k in base pay then another 3k in overtime and I must have saved several thousand a year in food costs by eating free at work.


Your mommy must be so proud.

The point is that I want to make 50-60k w/o OT and I want it on my paycheck.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

scarpia said:


> 50K isn't really that much for someone with a college degree. Looking at that site I see that even someone in theology should have $50k in mid career pay.
> 
> Heck - even a food service manager makes that much. I got uo to nearly that in pay and overtime and free food when I managed a government food service operation. About 40k in base pay then another 3k in overtime and I must have saved several thousand a year in food costs by eating free at work.


Some of the majors on the list obviously aren't doing work related to their major. The mid-career pay might be after they get a master's in something else. And as we all know getting a good job has a lot to do with who you know. So I'm guessing there are more theology or philosophy majors at prestigious schools where people get better connections than at run of the mill state schools. Many prestigious schools (including most UCs) don't have a business department. Like I know one woman with a BA in art from UCLA and MFA from Yale and she's now making over $100,000 at a hedge fund in NYC.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Gummy dear, I am a database administrator for a large international corporation. I started here as an electronics technician and worked my way into my current position. I have no formal schooling. Everything I needed to know to do my job was learned on the job. Last year I made $54K. I have a house, a 7 yo full-size pick up (bought new), a 1 yo Honda CR-V and a 2012 camping trailer. All of it completely paid for. I also have a pension and a 401K to look forward to.

I commend you on wanting to better your situation.

My advice: 

Keep all credit cards paid off every month no matter how much it hurts.
If you take out loans, pay them off early.
Do not get married or have kids. Both are expensive and will bleed your bank account dry.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pharmaceutical sales rep?

I like using this website for salary.:http://salary.com/


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

nubly said:


> Your mommy must be so proud.
> 
> The point is that I want to make 50-60k w/o OT and I want it on my paycheck.


 I know a guy who is making something like $70 k now as an electrician for a power company. But I found out he is working tons of overtime to get that. Lots of professions let you make that IF you want to put in the overtime. So you really want a $25 + per hour job then. Even as a high school dropout you know who was able to make $122 K as a computer tech for Booz Allen. But again - don't now if that had overtime.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

Networking. The starting pay is 50k up to six figure range. Schooling is one or two years max. Certification alone can earn 50k a year. Good for an SA'r because you get to work alone or with very few people a lot, or even from your own home.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

nubly said:


> In my current field, the only way I'd make that is if I go into management but I'm not management material. I've been looking at nursing and dietician. The latter is something I can get into but it is a lot of years of school. Anyone know of, or at
> At in, a career that will bring in an income of 50k 60k a year?


i think nursing pays alot more than 60k... my mom used to be a director of nurses and she made 120k+ a year... so if thats a manger of nurses makes id imagine that a normal nurse would make at least 80-85k a year


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm going to make about that much as a school psychologist. I'm not trying to be rich, obviously. I just want a comfortable living and to have a career that makes a difference.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

justpassinby said:


> Networking. The starting pay is 50k up to six figure range. Schooling is one or two years max. Certification alone can earn 50k a year. Good for an SA'r because you get to work alone or with very few people a lot, or even from your own home.


You mean maintaining computer networks right? It's not a bad job to be honest - just got to have a passion for it. I attempted to get into it, as a fallback just in case programming didn't turn out well 4/5 years ago.

But I guess I like the creativity and freedom of programming more than hardware related stuff.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

Paper Samurai said:


> You mean maintaining computer networks right? It's not a bad job to be honest - just got to have a passion for it. I attempted to get into it, as a fallback just in case programming didn't turn out well 4/5 years ago.
> 
> But I guess I like the creativity and freedom of programming more than hardware related stuff.


Yes. My husband does this and he has a passion for it. When he is assigned other pc work besides the network end, he's not happy. He chose this branch of IT because it can't be outsourced and it turns out he enjoys it.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

cavemanslaststand said:


> Elementary Paper Ninja:
> 
> Typical Bills AFTER Taxes:
> 
> ...


Man you guys are getting screwed over for living expenses over there if that's how much it costs.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

justpassinby said:


> Yes. My husband does this and he has a passion for it. When he is assigned other pc work besides the network end, he's not happy. He chose this branch of IT because it can't be outsourced and it turns out he enjoys it.


Nice to hear it's working well for him. I couldn't really get into networking. It was still too much for my SA plus I didn't have enough training in routers. Too many dime a dozen Microsoft "professionals".


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Gummy dear, I am a database administrator for a large international corporation. I started here as an electronics technician and worked my way into my current position. I have no formal schooling. Everything I needed to know to do my job was learned on the job. Last year I made $54K. I have a house, a 7 yo full-size pick up (bought new), a 1 yo Honda CR-V and a 2012 camping trailer. All of it completely paid for. I also have a pension and a 401K to look forward to.
> 
> I commend you on wanting to better your situation.
> 
> ...


Well said. I don't get all these inflated pay numbers people are posting. Most jobs have dropped their pay by up to 20k in the U.S. since Bush turned a blind eye to all the offshoring and globalization of jobs which started to pick up speed on his watch. Many IT grads are starting out at 10/hr. And raises are just scarce in general.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Street light pharmacists, if you know what I mean


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Accounting!! That's what I'm going for.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Depends where you are here in wa 70 000 pa is a struggle as every thing costs so much especially cause .40cents in every dollar goes to the tax man more if you earn more and a second job it's .50c of your hard earned dollar the harder you work the more you get screwed


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Typical Advert for the range*

Technical Manager - Service Provider - Bracknell - £60K-£70K+Bens

This is an exciting position for an experienced manager to join a growing organisation in an exciting role that will require you to grow a technical team.

You will be responsible for the following: 
Managing a team of 5 (currently, will expand) 
Pre/Post Sales 
Proposal & Design 
Engage 'C' level customers 
Understand the market to bring new propositions in to the business 
Man-management (Key) 
Engaging with partners and vendors 
Ideally have an IT Reseller/Services background 
Drive business forward

My client is looking for someone who has come from a solid technical background as the main proposals they offer are surrounding Cloud, Virtualisation.

For more information please can you send me across your CV ASAP and we can discuss further

YEP!!!
This'll be absolutely minimum wage. Recruiters will win. They'll get a massive Bonus & Commission and told they'll never have to work again. They'll go and get some helicopters, yachts and supercars and retire


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

It seems you're interested in health care. I think that's a good idea. There are different categories of nurses, with varying earning potential. Most of us just call them all "nurses". If you've got any background in applied science, I strongly suggest Medical Laboratory Science as a career. These are the folks behind the curtain doing the testing and diagnostics, reporting results to the physicians/nurses. I believe in the States it's usually a 4 year degree. Check it out: http://www.ascls.org/professional-development/career-center

This is the path I'm taking. Best of luck.

PS. I think it's also great for those of us who aren't so talkative.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Lots of IT jobs make at least that much. I fall within that range. I'd never consider working in a management position.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Any engineering job will start you around that much.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Medical imaging! According to the US bureau of labor stats X-ray, MRI, and ultrasound techs on average make above 50k and the job outlook is good. I wouldn't want to be an X-ray tech though because I'm paranoid about being exposed to radiation for a good part of my life lol

Now the question is where to get the schooling. So far my limited research has only turned up for-profit schools, and I know to stay away from those schools because I used to work for one.

BLS also says that dental hygienists make 68k


----------



## roblox (Jan 22, 2013)

sebastian1 said:


> Medical imaging! According to the US bureau of labor stats X-ray, MRI, and ultrasound techs on average make above 50k and the job outlook is good. I wouldn't want to be an X-ray tech though because I'm paranoid about being exposed to radiation for a good part of my life lol
> 
> Now the question is where to get the schooling. So far my limited research has only turned up for-profit schools, and I know to stay away from those schools because I used to work for one.
> 
> BLS also says that dental hygienists make 68k


That's what my wife does (x ray) and she earns that much. It wasn't starting out though, she has been there for eight years.

I work in the same hospital as her and I've been trying to get a new job for the past three years because the hospital environment isn't a good place to work. It's constant drama, a lot of unhappy *****y women and most co workers that back stabbers. It's not worth it, I'd rather mow lawns.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

^Mind telling us what you do at the hospital?


----------



## James Odenbach (Oct 12, 2013)

Many people I know make that between 1 and 6 months. It is possible and isn't as difficult or crazy as most people think


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

I make around 10k lol. God I'm poor.


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

Think I might start cooking meth in the back of an RV. Supposedly there's good money in that.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sebastian1 said:


> Medical imaging! According to the US bureau of labor stats X-ray, MRI, and ultrasound techs on average make above 50k and the job outlook is good. I wouldn't want to be an X-ray tech though because I'm paranoid about being exposed to radiation for a good part of my life lol
> 
> Now the question is where to get the schooling. So far my limited research has only turned up for-profit schools, and I know to stay away from those schools because I used to work for one.
> 
> BLS also says that dental hygienists make 68k


Don't you have to start out as an x-ray tech to be an MRI or US tech? X-ray techs don't get paid much, about 30k I think.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Learn a trade. Go to trade school. 

Many many plumbers and electricians are pulling down an easy six figure salary. 

No one wants to do these blue collar jobs. With the housing crash of 2009 many got out of the field. That means a surplus of demand, shortage of supply, and big bucks for anyone with skills.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

VanDamMan said:


> Many many plumbers and electricians are pulling down an easy six figure salary.


Not without working WAY more than 40 hours a week. I know an electrician who is making $70 k - but he works 60+ hours a week. The OP indicated he didn't want more than 40+ hours a week. Or that he wanted base pay at 60 k without OT.


nubly said:


> The point is that I want to make 50-60k w/o OT and I want it on my paycheck.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

scarpia said:


> Not without working WAY more than 40 hours a week. I know an electrician who is making $70 k - but he works 60+ hours a week. The OP indicated he didn't want more than 40+ hours a week. Or that he wanted base pay at 60 k without OT.


Depends where u live.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

nubly said:


> Don't you have to start out as an x-ray tech to be an MRI or US tech? X-ray techs don't get paid much, about 30k I think.


X-ray techs(technologists) at the hospital where I work starts at $23/hr, just below the 50k mark for full-time status. MRI and Ultrasound techs(technologists) start just under $30/hr.

I don't know if Medical Imagining is similar to the Medical Lab department but in the lab we have Medical Lab Technologists, who make $50K-60K or more. Then you have lab technicians such as myself, and we make half of what the technologists make.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

VanDamMan said:


> Learn a trade. Go to trade school.
> 
> Many many plumbers and electricians are pulling down an easy six figure salary.
> 
> No one wants to do these blue collar jobs. With the housing crash of 2009 many got out of the field. That means a surplus of demand, shortage of supply, and big bucks for anyone with skills.


I am an electrician and yes the pay is good and better with overtime and penalties plus there are other perks as we'll like clothes phone and car all supplied and paid for but it is hard work and look to the future it will still be hard work when you are 50 60 + so the body is flogged out by then I recomend a higher education most definitely ( wasn't smart enough my self for one )


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Please, please. I'm collapsing*

I have to beg

I want you to tell me what management is
I know; in terms of vague description
But I'm desperate to understand a lot more about social things
Manager! Management! Coping!

The Devil 
Lucifer
Satan
to punish & Crush people
and laugh at them

What if you juggle 3 balls in front of a crowd if it's your first time
if you drop 'em all
or one
is it a loss of job?
Does any 'manager' ever lose their job?
You get to this status and tell people what to do. If they do something wrong, you get rid of them. You replace them. You get what you want. If the manager has no clue about what people do, doesn't matter; you get someone to do it. You do have to. Just laugh. Never hire anyone like the last person you fired - whether they can tell them apart or not. A simple life of assumption in a life involving just themselves. No idea if I could do that. 
Consultancy. Speak to people. Not thinking. Not doing anything. Just speaking. Tell them everything will be alright

I'm a scientist. Physics. Electronics. Power. Energy.

A manager exists. There were churches. Lots. I didn't like them. Now we have offices. I don't like 'em.

Sport. You have to make a lot of friends
Musician - you have to make a lot of friends
Actor. You have to be gay and wave. 
Armed Forces: you have to make a lot of friends and slap hands
and cheer & clap
every day

I'm at the end of my tether. Neither 'Manager' or 'Consultant' should be in the Dictionary. What these words mean to me: not the definition - the underlying meaning: "Hello!" "Woof!" "How Are You?"


----------



## alvarez023 (Jul 1, 2013)

Professional Accountant i think the job that can reach that salary or an project manager.Well in Finland i never get that huge wave of salary my first job is in postituspalvelua or delivering service which i only earn 1k a month and it is really low for me.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Nubly, have you pinpoint which field you want to get into?

Medical Imaging looks intriguing to me as well but it'll take 4 years of school.

I feel like I'm in the same boat as you are, man. 30+ year old males with no legit careers. :no


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ I made an appointment with a counselor about being a dental hygienist. The salary ranges I've found online are all over the place but I'm sure they'll know how much they get paid.


----------

